# If You Could Have Any Composer as Your Grandparent Who Would it Be?



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Keep in mind they would still be living today.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Bach, I have a question I want to ask him about this fugue I'm writing.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Rachmaninoff seems like a good grandfatherly figure, he'd have a place in his big heart for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jacob Obrecht. That would mean he survived the plague and could live to kick that upstart Josquin off his pedestal.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Haydn, no doubt. Rumor had him as a very gentle grandfatherly figure.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Beethoven, so he could continuously bug me with my school work, yell blasphemy at my compositions, and scream "your my grandson, your not her grandson, your my grandson!"


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Any ones that were fairly easy to be around, not grumpy crumudgeons in their old age (or near old age, or later years, etc.).

So Haydn is definitely in, as Weston says, he was very good with people. From what I know Liszt was okay too; legend has it he caught a chill (that later became serious and he eventually died) after allowing two young lovers have the window open to look at the stars on a nightime jouney on a train, he was in the same compartment as them.

On the other hand, guys like Saint-Saens and Brahms tended to be kind of caustic and bitter (but I think Brahms, with those close to him at least, was less unpredictable).

Of present composers, our own Peter Sculthorpe comes across as a thorough gentleman, as does the American Elliott Carter (who is ancient at like over 100 now, so he's more like a great-great-(great?) grandfather!)...


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Bach, I have a question I want to ask him about this fugue I'm writing.


Then who would you choose to be your father? Carl Philipp Emanuel, Wilhelm Friedemann, Johann Christian, ...?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Wait, no, never mind.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Wolfgang Nicolaus Pertl so I could literally be Mozart


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Astor Piazzolla.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Ennio Morricone, so one day I might get a piece of those royalties...


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Gershwin because he got filthy rich.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Ibsen! Oh, he was a writer... Shostakovich then... He looks so intelligent and kind at the same time.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone but Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I would have Prokofiev as my great-grandfather.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I would who ever was the richest........... regardless of how cr*p there music was


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

William Herschel. I'd like to say that my grandpa discovered Uranus.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

*overloads on trying to make a decision...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Stravinsky. He could teach me how to be smarter with my money.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

clavichorder said:


> Rachmaninoff seems like a good grandfatherly figure, he'd have a place in his big heart for me.


Wouldn't that make you inbred?  Or one of your parents would be inbred at least. :lol:


----------

